# Soft Heat Transfers - 3 Companies



## fournwoof (Aug 11, 2010)

I am looking for a heat transfer with a nice, soft, hand. Something that does not "puff" too much. After doing some research I have narrowed my choices down to 3 companies:

Transfer Express Hot Split
F&M Expressions Spot Fashion Formula
Versatanz Versatrans Formula

Has anybody had experience with any/all of these transfers? Which would you recommend? I want something that is light-weight, and won't be annoying to somebody working out and sweating while wearing the T-Shirt. I am leaning towards Versatrans because I have heard good things about their customer service but recently read a post about their transfers peeling off of the shirt. Maybe just an isolated incident so I am not holding that against Versatrans at all!

Any info is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I used to use F&M all the time but something was going on over there and I never got a straight answer even though I emailed, left messages, and posted on the forums so I just switched to a different company. All could have been well but the communication wasn't there so I switched. I never actually had a problem with the transfers themselves. The other two I've only used their samples. Contact all three, they will send you free samples.


----------



## fatcatsbiggafish (Jan 4, 2011)

I tested all 3 companies and decided to place my order with F & M Expressions. I had used them before for custom plastisol tranfers and like that they offer large ganged sheets. I"ll offer a couple of pieces of advice for those who have yet to try them; 
1. Don't make your designs too small. Anything between 2 and 4 inches I have had trouble with peeling cleanly. The larger ones print and peel fine.

2. Make certain your designs have dark borders. That translucent adhesive on the transfer can be quite unsightly on a shirt. 

3. If you experience trouble with the transfers, prepare to be frustrated with the customer service. I've sent 4 emails on my issues with the transfers and haven't gotten a straight answer. The last response I got was "I'll take this issue with my supervisor and get back to you." That was December 20, 2010...

Update: Was contacted by F & M on Jan 3. They said that they could find nothing wrong with the left over transfers from the batch they sold me. Instructed me to send some unused transfers and one the didn't apply properly. I mailed a shirt with a large transferon it that worked properly and one of the smaller ones that didn't yeaterday afternoon. Will post whatever they advise.


----------



## fatcatsbiggafish (Jan 4, 2011)

tested all 3 companies and decided to place my order with F & M Expressions. I had used them before for custom plastisol tranfers and like that they offer large ganged sheets. I"ll offer a couple of pieces of advice for those who have yet to try them; 
1. Don't make your designs too small. Anything between 2 and 4 inches I have had trouble with peeling cleanly. The larger ones print and peel fine.

2. Make certain your designs have dark borders. That translucent adhesive on the transfer can be quite unsightly on a shirt. 

3. If you experience trouble with the transfers, prepare to be frustrated with the customer service. I've sent 4 emails on my issues with the transfers and haven't gotten a straight answer. The last response I got was "I'll take this issue with my supervisor and get back to you." That was December 20, 2010...

Update: Was contacted by F & M on Jan 3. They said that they could find nothing wrong with the left over transfers from the batch they sold me. Instructed me to send some unused transfers and one the didn't apply properly. I mailed a shirt with a large transferon it that worked properly and one of the smaller ones that didn't yeaterday afternoon. Will post whatever they advise.
Update: F&M got back to me a couple days ago and said they printed the transfers with no issues, they included a pic of the printed transfer in the email. Suggested that my techniques was the issue (this may be true, this is my first time). I requested they send the printed piece back so I could inspect; the rep told me they'd see if its do-able... At any rate, they responded to my issues.


----------



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

Waiting for my first order from F&M right now. As said before, something is going on there. Placed order, they emailed some small corrections, I fixed and sent back and never heard back. Called a week later and was told they sent numorous emails to me that I never recieved. So I stayed on the phone and made them send it again which I got imediately. Replied back and was told should have in a few days. Just got a email form them that there was a problem with their work and they cant send and expect a delay on shipment. Hope this is not the norm because their prices are the best I found for the muti colors I have.


----------



## fatcatsbiggafish (Jan 4, 2011)

I have to say dude, that the couple of times I've ordered from them; once the pre=flight issues are corrected, they print pretty quickly...


----------



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

I hope so. Like I said they have the best prices Ive come across so far for what I need.


----------



## fatcatsbiggafish (Jan 4, 2011)

Last Update. F&M sent me the test transfers they did with my designs to show me that the issue was NOT the transfers.. Even sent me a couple extra. I gotta say, they are the top of the class in my book. I will be placing another order with them next week. Thanks Nathan and the rest of you guys!!


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have ordered form Transfer Express and really like their product and service. They have done several custom prints for me and I was very happy with their work. I tried Pro World..but received several prints that were damaged(ink scratched off) most of the transfers had a problem sticking or even coming off the paper!!


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

It wouldnt hurt to call several companies and request samples. I know from experience it is very
hard to compare prints without seeing them and printing them firsthand..only then will you know if
the feel is what you want...i always encourage first time customers to try our samples first...that way
they know what to expect...Frank


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

I press thousands of transfers every year and for my money the Versatrans Versatrans formula and Dowling Graphics can not be beat...You will get great service and a top notch product and by the way you will not pay the prices you will at transfer express. I can't speak for F&M but if you want soft screen print like finish check out Versatrans and Dowling and you will be happy. DO NOT GET THE EPT at Versatrans if you want soft hand. I use it a lot on dark shirts, but it has a much heavier hand than the original formula at Versatrans. Good Luck!!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Too bad these suppliers do not post their prices on their websites.....


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Versatrans does post their prices. I am not sure why Dowling does not because they are pretty good as well and they have a bunch of different sizing options that you can take advantage of.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The pricing on Versa Trans is new....You used to need a log in....

So for white on black shirts, what kind would you use?...


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

I use the EPT from Versatrans for white on black if I am wanting a thick solid white image. If I am working with a design with some distress in it, I use the Versatrans original formula....It is a much softer hand and a lot thinner layer of ink. The color of the shirt you are applying the Versatrans white to will sometimes give the image a little bit of the tint of the shirt color especially when working with colors like safety green and safety orange. I do a lot of softball tournaments so I use the bright colored shirts a lot. The bleed through is not bad enough to make me want to switch to a thicker EPT print and I am actually trying to switch all of my prints over to the original formula this year. Good Luck!!


----------



## Fawneyes (Nov 27, 2007)

I use the Transfer Express Hot Split and love it, very soft feel


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Fawneyes said:


> I use the Transfer Express Hot Split and love it, very soft feel


I agree they have a good product, but I can't get over the price!!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Git-Bit said:


> I agree they have a good product, but I can't get over the price!!


Ditto.........


----------

